# '65 Vent Window help needed



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

I need at least one of the "things" that are secured with the screw at the top of the vent window frame above the window sash channel. Here are a couple of pictures.
















I can't seem to find this in my book at all, and listed in any of the ordinary parts suppliers. If anyone knows the part number, or where I can get one (or two) that information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Never mind, part of the run channel. One problem with putting something back together after 5 years.


----------

